# Sourdough Starter



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 2, 2020)

Transfering my starter to a mason jar with the fermenting lid and storage cap on loose.

Smells good.







I had to reduce it some. Now in the fridge


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 3, 2020)

Now comes the bread and what ever else sour dough.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 3, 2020)

Gotta reduce and feed it couple times before i do bread. im leaning towards lodge dutch oven round sourdough in the weber.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 3, 2020)

Judy has some starter she got from King Arthur that is from the 1800’s. We have had it for a few years now & she bakes bread about twice a week. Sourdough or any fermented food is very good for your digestive system. And she uses it to make about 10 different kinds of breads & rolls. I love her pita & English muffins.
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 4, 2020)

Im going to feed mine today

I got some flour/dough mixers.


----------

